# Not to be a complainer.......but



## eternalbbfan (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, I know it's called fishing and not catching, but I'm stumped. On Saturday we went to Johnsons Beach surfside using sand fleas, fresh shrimp, and cut bait for about 4 hours. I went again on Sunday morning for around 4 more hours using the same bait. Up and down the beach I only saw one person catch a very small Pomp for both days. I tried the combination of the Pensacola and Palafox pier from 9:30 PM until 2:45 am with only a tiny tickle of a bite as a bait fish ate the legs off my live shrimp. Has anyone else experienced this fish desert, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Happens to me. I hear some people talk like they never get skunked but I suspect most of do from time to time. Makes me appreciate the 'catching' days a lot more.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

eternalbbfan said:


> Ok, I know it's called fishing and not catching, but I'm stumped. On Saturday we went to Johnsons Beach surfside using sand fleas, fresh shrimp, and cut bait for about 4 hours. I went again on Sunday morning for around 4 more hours using the same bait. Up and down the beach I only saw one person catch a very small Pomp for both days. I tried the combination of the Pensacola and Palafox pier from 9:30 PM until 2:45 am with only a tiny tickle of a bite as a bait fish ate the legs off my live shrimp. Has anyone else experienced this fish desert, or am I doing something wrong?


What did you use as cut bait? Cracked crab works pretty well for reds too.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

what kind of rigs are u useing


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

u need a good spot....fish behind the baseball park :whistling:


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

It happens to the best of us. Last year was the worst year I've ever had.. No matter what I did.. Tried or went.. I went home empty handed but I keep going and going. It'll turn around sooner than later! Keep fishing! Also what rigs are you fishing with?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

weedline said:


> what kind of rigs are u useing


 Absolutely,sometimes the rigs you use can make a difference. Also the tides.Being able to read the surf has always helped me out..( thanks dad).Working the troughs or guts plays an important part too..IMHO.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out Sat morning to Navarre beach and there was not a flea or fish to be found in a mile of beach. I looked. No one was catching anything and no one had found any fleas at all either. It was very strange. It just happens sometimes. I caught one ladyfish on a jig throwing out at a school I saw. That was it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It's just You!!!.....................................


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/memorable-memorial-day-15-pomps-landed-358889/



OH, Yeah...... Me Also.... I could not Buy a bite the last few times I tried...


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Friday late afternoon I caught two reds and a Pomp in 20 minutes. Sat morning and Sunday I went for 3-4 hrs and nothing both days. I used 10lb test fluro, live fleas, and I got NOTHING!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Used to surf fish a lot, not so much any more. When I had success I did as others suggest. Surf fish orient to structure (like reef fish) but it's much more subtle. A rip, boil, or darker spot in a cut can make all the difference.

On New Smyrna Beach I fished for 2 hours one day, just a catfish. Move 50 yards to a cut and filled the cooler.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Not to sound like a smarta$$, but that's why it's called fishing and not catching. Stick with it, we all have our days. GT


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

ya gotta hold your mouth right- whatever you do don't pucker.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

there are guys on here who have "the touch". They can catch a limit from a mudhole at the side of the road. Most of us are just mere fisherman who have to get lucky for every fish we catch.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Didn't get my fist pompano til Monday, so hang in there they do exist!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Sometimes pomps will stay in a small area and not roam a hole or washout. In addition to your surf rods, bring a seven foot spinning rod or bait caster and use a carolina rig w/a flea. Use this set-up as your "searching" set-up to slowly drag the sand flea throughout the hole. Also, when I used to use my conventional surf rods a lot, sometimes during the day I wouldn't catch jack, but at right before or after dusk, I would get my limit on many occasions.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Man I miss Pensacola fishing compared to North East Florida.. I've probably been fishing 100 times in the last 4 months, and I think i've totaled 

20x lady fish
100x catfish
0x redfish
1x baby trout
900x pinfish
40x stingray

Pretty much sums it up over here... unless of course you go out floundering. the only damn fish I can manage to catch.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man those are door mats!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are huge, congrats!


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Sadly that's all I can catch and believe it or not I do not like the consistency or taste of flounder!

Sheeps, and redfish I love, but I haven't caught one here in years


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

GAjohn said:


> What did you use as cut bait? Cracked crab works pretty well for reds too.


Any tips on catching crabs or where to get them cheap?


----------



## eternalbbfan (Mar 5, 2014)

*Trying Again*

Ok, I've taken my Man card back from the wife, and I'm going again today to Johnson's beach on the intercoastal side. I'm using an open face reel, moss colored braided line, a carolina rig with a steel leader, and live shrimp. If I catch a small one, I may try some cut bait.

No Algae!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

its been 2 days and still no report ......how did taking your man card back from the wife go ???....are you okay ???......lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

First problem is needing to "take" the man card back and the second is the steel leader, use a fluorocarbon 10lb or so under a cork or Carolina rig

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

TeaSea said:


> Happens to me. I hear some people talk like they never get skunked but I suspect most of do from time to time. Makes me appreciate the 'catching' days a lot more.


I use to post about the days I would go fishing and burn $100 in gas, oil, ice and bait but the new members would jump me. They said they didnt want to read about me running around the gulf and the baits and lures I was using, so I stopped posting them.

I do remember Emeril aka WW2 posting he found it useful. There all gone now with the old forum post but I tried to report every trip in detail.

I thing you can gain from every post if it is in enough detail.


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

I agree deep lines..that's why it's called fishing and not catching


----------

